

An Intro to Reverse Induction - gms
http://www.ghalib.me/blog/an-intro-to-reverse

======
eru
Not really reverse induction, but related: The principle of induction is
equivalent to the axiom that all non-empty sets of natural numbers have a
smallest element. And one can always convert proves from one technique to the
other.

As an exercise, try out converting the "Interesting Number Paradox"
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interesting_number...>) to use induction.

("If there were uninteresting numbers, there would be a smallest uninteresting
number - but the smallest uninteresting number is itself interesting,
producing a contradiction.")

